# still not sleeping



## lisa.m (Mar 31, 2006)

hiya, i posted a few weeks ago about maddie noy sleeping, well its getting worse!! for about 6 weeks (maybe more) ive lost track   shes been getting up from about 2am then every 20mins  she goes to bed fine at 630pm usualy sleeps til her 1030pm feed but then from 2am she'll wake, not wanting a bottle, ill eventualy get her back to sleep but within 20mins shes screaming again, this will continue  ALL night!! last night i tried leaving her to see whether she would eventualy get board but she just screamed, its hard as she shares a room with izzy and i dont want her to wake izzy up, i dont have the room to seperate them.  she wont go back to sleep unless i pick her up and she'll fall a sleep in my arms, ive tried for about 2 weeks to just rub her tummy ect. and not pick her up but she will just cry all night. help!!
thanks 
lisa x x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Lisa

I really feel that the time has come for you to get advice from your HV. 

Your HV will be able to do a sleep diary with you and look at ways to help.

In the meantime here is a   for mummy   

Let me know how you get on

Jxxxx

ps how are you doing?


----------



## lisa.m (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks, i was just avoiding phoning her as shes soooo horrid but ill give her a call this week, as for me im fine, luckily i dont need much sleep so its not too bad, she slept from 230am til 630am yesterday so thats slightly better   thanks for geting back
lisa x x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Lisa

If you want to I will do a sleep diary with you.

Bear with me as I will need to sort out some stuff!!

Jxxx


----------



## lisa.m (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks, i think i might of found out the reason to why shes started not sleeping  it all started about 6 weeks ago which was when we put her in her cot!!! so the last 2 nights we put the moses basket in the cot and she slept til 630am both nights!! trouble is, she cant stay in that forever so how do i get her used to sleeping in her cot, she'll only last about another month before shes too big for the moses basket.
lisa x x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Lisa

It wont take long for her to get used to her new surroundings.

Just keep her in the moses basket for about another week then swap over. Dont put up any mobiles (unless she is used to them with her moses basket) until she is settled into the cot.

Jxxxx


----------

